

DeuterIDE - Android Compiler for over 40 languages. - parad0x1

We just released our latest updated to DeuterIDE a mobile compiler. To celebrate our one year anniversary (coincidentally with google play), we've reduced the price from 4.99 to 2.99 for a limited time.<p>http://deuteride.com<p>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.didactic.DeuterIDE<p>More about DeuterIDE:<p>Compile online in over 40 languages, now including LaTeX.<p>Native syntax highlighter for programming awesomeness.<p>Customizable UI (Syntax Highlighting themes coming soon.)<p>If you have a blog or site and would like to review DeuterIDE, email us http://bit.ly/12yoa8R (to protect our email address from spambots).
======
X4
Truly awesome!

